
Las Vegas Shooting Kills More Than 50 - thesanerguy
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/02/us/las-vegas-shooting.html?mcubz=1
======
hahamrfunnyguy
What does it take for something to be done about these mass shootings that
just keep happening?

~~~
taytus
Courage. If nothing happened after Sandy Hook, nothing will happen unless
someone really decides that enough is enough.

~~~
Sandorie
But what exactly is enough? Unless we have a solution to this horrendous
problem, the current state of affairs will not subside. Just shouting “ban
assult rifles” will not solve the problem. We need an elaborte plan reasoned
by principle rather than by analogy.

~~~
taytus
>But what exactly is enough? For the rest of the world, a couple of shootings.
For USA, apparently nothing.

------
Sandorie
We need to fall to this matter yarely, else we are unraveld. Such acts of
terror are not bound by: “ type of weapon”, “nationality”, “circumstances”,
etc. Instead of aiming our efforts and resources at the “wrong solutions”, I
belive we need to ask first the right questions. We need to boil things down
to its most fundamental truths, and reason up from there.

------
arkbg1
Social engineer here. As a 64yo retired accountant with no military
experience, terrorist connection or even police record, Stephen Paddock makes
a most unconvincing suspect. All the false/diversive phonecalls (which is the
primary causal factor of the high kill count) and ten ($20,000+) automatic
weapons are much more suspicious than any possible motives regarding the 2012
property liability suit against Cosmopolitan Resorts or ongoing divorce. The
only other relevant information are a 2003 single engine pilots license and an
Alaska hunting license. Again, both unconvincing. I'm left wondering who made
all the diversive calls?

------
cwkoss
Why is this flagged?

~~~
nicklaf
For better or worse, it's not hacker news.

(Like usual, though, I knew how to get here via search, since I knew the
discussion would exist despite being flagged off the home page.)

------
Tomte
America wants it like that. Accept it and move on. _shrug_

~~~
nicklaf
Without trivializing the grief surrounding the victims here, it really is as
simple as that.

Tragic, but apparently as American as apple pie. And honestly, that's the
bigger (moral) tragedy here, which is depressing enough that I don't even want
to think about it.

